# Happy Birthday Chuck Norris



## CampingGirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Know a couple of you are fans out there.  He's 71 years old today.


----------



## MrKowz (Mar 10, 2011)

Chuck Norris does not sleep, he waits.
Chuck Norris's tears cure cancer, too bad he never cries.
One time Chuck Norris roundhouse kicked so fast that his foot went back in time and kicked Emelia Erhardt in the face.
Q: What's the last thing going through your head when you meet Chuck Norris?  A: His boot
Chuck Norris does not do Push-Ups, he instead pushes the Earth down.
Under Chuck Norris's beard, there is not a chin.  There is only another fist.

I'll be here all week! *walks off stage*


----------



## Peter_SSs (Mar 10, 2011)

MrKowz said:


> I'll be here all week!


Just search the Lounge for Chuck Norris.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 11, 2011)

D Hawley doesn't **** with Chuck Norris


----------



## JamesW (Mar 11, 2011)

Bah, Chuck Norris 'jokes' are stolen from the old Mr. T jokes.

It took 4 women 3 days to give birth to Mr. T.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Mar 11, 2011)

I understand Chuck Norris often uses the =ROUND(HOUSE,0) function.


----------



## SuperFerret (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Expiry (Mar 14, 2011)

They named a street after Chuck Norris, but had to change it because no-one crosses Chuck Norris and lives.

When Chuck Norris crosses the road, the traffic looks both ways.


----------

